# Cities, Towns, Villages & Hamlets North of the Arctic Circle



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, nice aerial pics from Resolute amd Inuvik :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kotzebue, Alaska *

Population: 3.201

Location



Kotzebue Aerial View by GotAlaska?, on Flickr


Kotzebue Alaska by Livengood AK, on Flickr


Kotzebue. by steeeve!, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ågskardet, Norway *

Population: 127

Location



Ågskardet by angellli, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ørnes, Norway *

Population: 1623

Location



Ørnes by janter2008, on Flickr


Ørnes by janter2008, on Flickr


Ørnes by Meløy kommune, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Murmansk, Russia *
(The largest city north of the Arctic Circle)

Population: 307.257

Location



Murmansk residential areas by perfil, on Flickr


Murmansk Harbour at dusk, Northern Russia, Arctic Circle by Nige820, on Flickr


twilight in Murmansk by Inna Makeenko, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Uummannaq, Greenland *

Population: 1.299

Location



Uummannaq, North Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Uummannaq, North Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Uummannaq, Greenland by Mags Q, on Flickr


Uummannaq, North Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Uummannaq, North Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from these cities and towns in Arctic circle


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Cities and icebergs!


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Uummannaq !!!


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Vadsø, Norway *

Population: 6.125

Location


Old waterfront in Vadsoe, EXPLORE by GeirB,, on Flickr


Vadsø seaside, january 2012 by GeirB,, on Flickr


High noon sun, EXPLORE by GeirB,, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ekkerøy, Norway *

Population: 40

Location



Ekkerøya main road by GeirB,, on Flickr


At Ekkeroya, Varanger, large view please by GeirB,, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sodankylä, Finland *

Population: 8.809

Location



Sodankylä by mattisj, on Flickr


Sodankylä by PierreG_09, on Flickr


DSCF1147 by kerstins_mail, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Skjervøy, Norway *

Population: 2.881

Location



Skjervøy, Norway by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Skjervøy by Gunnar-R, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Hamnøy, Norway




Arctic Living por Gary Newman, en Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Olenegorsk, Russia *

Population: 23.072

Location



panorama Olenegorsk by Ирина Цебренко, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pevek, Russia *

Population: 4.161

Location









source


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Finnsnes, Norway *

Population: 4,185

Location



Finnsnes by cwbash, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kangerlussuaq, Greenland *

Population: 556

Location




071110 Kangerlussuaq,Greenland-107 by Capella Boltiador, on Flickr


Ankomst til Kangerlussuaq by Trine og Mads, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ny-Ålesund, Svalvard (Norway)*

Population: 35

Location



Ny-Ålesund, Svalbard by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Ny Ålesund by Wen Nag (aliasgrace), on Flickr


Ny Ålesund by Wen Nag (aliasgrace), on Flickr


Ny-Ålesund, Svalbard by Bjørnar Sund, on Flickr


97. by marenlo, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

wonderful pics!!! I love the train!


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Qasigiannguit, Greenland *

Population: 1.253

Location



Qasigiannguit by thrustty, on Flickr


Qasigiannguit by theabech, on Flickr


Qasigiannguit by Peter Chapman, on Flickr


Sunset by thrustty, on Flickr


Yellow Blue Red Green by thrustty, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Qeqertarsuaq, Greenland *

Population: 907

Location



Qeqertarsuaq by Ludovic Hirlimann, on Flickr


Qeqertarsuaq by Catharina Olsson, on Flickr


Qeqertarsuaq by Anne-Line Brink, on Flickr


Qeqertarsuaq town tour by buddyspotz, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Vorkuta, Russia*

Population: 70.548

Location










source


"White Nights, Russia After the Gulag" by alaskapublic, on Flickr



having a chat .. by erich torpedo, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kirkenes, Norway *

Population: 3.300

Location


Kirkenes Harbour by dedwardsa, on Flickr


Autumnal view over Kirkenes by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr


Streetview Kirkenes by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ittoqqortoormiit, Greenland*

Population: 469

Location



Ittoqqortoormiit by Andri Thorstensen, on Flickr


Ittoqqortoormiit by Villi.Ingi, on Flickr


Ittoqqortoormiit, Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Ittoqqortoormiit, Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


P1010858 Kust bij Ittoqqortoormiit by Johan615, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

A special one

*Alert, Nunavut (Canada)* 

*** The northernmost permanently inhabited place in the world ***

Population: 5

Location



sign post by jzielcke, on Flickr


Alert Weather Station by JP Newell, on Flickr


air strip by jzielcke, on Flickr









source


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lakselv, Norway *

Population: 2146

Location



Lakselv by Jan Georg Svane, on Flickr


Northern lights over Lakselv by Norseman1968, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus nice.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Setermoen, Norway *

Population: 2.417

Location










source



setermoen_Dec2010 by eyvrii, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Harstad, Norway*

Population. 19.880

Location










source


Harstad, Norway by lumierefl, on Flickr


Night Hawk by sungatesm20, on Flickr


Sunset Harstad by Petter Olaussen, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Coldfoot, Alaska.

Population: 10 

Location 


Coldfoot, Alaska por travfotos, en Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Tiksi, Russia 

Population: 5055

Location 



Jakutien -Yakutia por Silandi, en Flickr



Jakutien -Yakutia por Silandi, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cold nice pics.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Apatity, Russia*

Population: 59,672 

Location










source










source


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gällivare, Sweden *

Population: 8.449 (2010)

Location


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmberget, Sweden*

Population: 5.590 (2010)

Location


1019 by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr


1051 by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr


1005 by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr


Balcony 2 by Ianthingamy, on Flickr


Church in Malmberget, Sweden by claryelle-swe, on Flickr


Disponentvillan in Malmberget, Sweden by claryelle-swe, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

^^

lovely place =)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos indeed


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

nice contributions from Sweden dj4life, thanks ! 

more..

*Utsjoki, Finland *

Population: 1.281

Location









source


Cottage Life in Finland by Visit Finland, on Flickr


Lapland by Katja Maasing, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Karigasniemi, Finland *

Population: 300

Location


Karigasniemi - Finland by Giorgio De Cicco, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Grise Fiord, Canada

Population: 141

Location


Grise Fiord, Nunavut, Canada por Northern Pix, en Flickr


Grise Fiord, Nunavut, Canada por Northern Pix, en Flickr


Grise Fiord, Nunavut, Canada por Northern Pix, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing thread, awesome photos


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Henningsvær, Norway*

Population: 403


Henningsvær at night by KrWe, on Flickr


Henningsvaer, Norway by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Zinni (I'm off, back in February), on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Severomorsk, Russia*

Population: 50,060

Location



Severomorsk by bappleby3000, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Exteriors ...








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Interiors ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

fantastic pics sqooth! thanks for bringing them here 
(and what a great trip you did)


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E ... (2)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Exteriors (2) ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The temperature in Belushya Guba ranges from *−12°C* to *+10°C* in the _summer months_.



















Aurora over Belushya









Due to its arctic location north of the polar circle, Belushya Guba is often the scenery of magnificent auroras.



























http://ultima0thule.blogspot.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E ... (3)




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Details ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Iqaluit, Nunavut, Canada


IMG_0204 by Sweet One, on Flickr


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Iqaluit is SOUTH of the Arctic Circle, but is indeed NORTH of the tree line.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

felip said:


> *Sodankylä, Finland *
> 
> 
> Sodankylä by mattisj, on Flickr


 I love this !


----------

